# Help with one of my customers please



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a woman right now with
a 100g tank
two HOB filters
her water is kept at 72F
water tested good
the tank has been running for about 2 years
she has been breeding swords this whole time
in the last week she has 15 sword tails die
none of her other fish are dying she also has mollies, neon tetras, and fancy guppies.
I have never seen anything like this we are thinking it is some crazy sword tail disease but i don't know of any so I'm lost.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Can you tell us anything about how the fish look when they die? What are the parameters? Your not giving us enough info. But will say the temps are to low for tropicals.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i had her raise her temp, she said nitrates, nitrites and ammonia are all zero she didn't say what Ph and ALK were. said that the fish looked normal, as far as signs of disease but they would lay on the bottom of her tank for about 4 hours before finally dying.

i know its not much to go on but compared to what i normally have to work with this is an amazing amount of info


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

*she said nitrates, nitrites and ammonia are all zero*


With all posting at zero, she must have a very large amount of plants in the tank or her tests are off, especially nitrates. You should have her to bring in a sample of water and test it yourself to be on the safe side.

What is her water change schedule like? Does she vac the tank much?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

she vacuums the tank once a month and changes her filter cartridges every two weeks


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

How many fish does she have and how much water does she change? Does she have live plants? Is she treating new water with anything? Does she use charcoal and does that get changed out every 2 weeks as part of the filter? 

A safe thing to do would be to do a 25% water change and add enough Prime to treat the whole tank for nitrates, nitrite, ammonia, heavy metals...etc. Then add some aquarium salt (unless planted tank) to increase their metabolism.

One thing you might miss on swordtails are red spots/streaks since they are orangish red, so look closely at each for that.


----------

